# Best Place for buying memory



## bohaiboy (Mar 22, 2012)

I know the usual suspects, B&H, Amazon, etc, but is there anywhere that you all have found for the best deals for mem cards? My 5D MkIII arrives Friday so looking at CF and SD cards, probably min 60mb/s transfer rate.

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

Adorama seems to have the best deals on quality memory. I am not a particular fan of cheap memory cards, I've had it ruin my Canon DSLR by shorting internally and taking the camera with it. No one knew why the first one died until it burned out a second Canon DSLR.


----------



## Cornershot (Mar 22, 2012)

I think B&H has the best deals when you buy their combo packs so two or three cards at a time. You'll probably want multiple cards anyways. I only buy SanDisk or Lexar. Video guys swear by Transcend cards but I've never had any serious issues with my SanDisk cards, and the Lexar cards will sometimes dip below the Transcend prices. I mostly stick with 8 gig cards but do have a few ultra high speed 16 gig cards for video. I prefer to spread out risk over multiple smaller cards.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

I have several 16GB 60mb/sec Sandisk Cards. I watch for sales. Right now, they seem to be high priced, I bought two for about $70 a while back. Undoubtedly taking advantage of all the buyers who are getting new cameras. As soon as the price on 32GB cards drops, I'll be using them. The 5D MK III has dual cards, one can be a backup, so no need to use a bunch of small cards and have to keep track of which ones are used and which are full. I fill up 2-3 16gb cards in a night with my 5D MK II.

Unless you really need them, watch for a sale.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646867-REG/SanDisk_SDCFX_016G_A61_16GB_CompactFlash_Memory_Card.html

http://www.adorama.com/IDSCFEP16G60.html

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-CompactFlash-Memory-SDCFX-016G-X46/dp/B002NO8PTY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1332391233&sr=8-8


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820171417


----------



## Positron (Mar 22, 2012)

I got my cards at Best Buy when they were on sale--16GB SanDisk Extreme HD Video for $20 each.

Although nowadays, you can get them for a similar price just about anywhere, since they've been replaced by the 45MB/s ones...


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 22, 2012)

I usually find the best "normal" deals at B&H, but Adorama is just as good. However you can sometime get sale prices that are better. I haven't seen anything useful in the last couple of weeks though...its like they know I'm shopping.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> I usually find the best "normal" deals at B&H, but Adorama is just as good. However you can sometime get sale prices that are better. I haven't seen anything useful in the last couple of weeks though...its like they know I'm shopping.


 
They know that many are shopping for them. I wouldn't buy slower than 60mb/sec for the 5D MK III, many will but the 90mb/sec or faster.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 22, 2012)

BH, Adorama, NewEgg seem to have the best prices. And almost always free shipping.


----------

